# IBS and the fear of leaving home



## missa3299 (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi everyone,Well in 2 weeks im lving for 5 days to go to NJ with my bf and his family. I am worried that i will become sick, my tum will hurt, and i will be a burden to the family. Why is that i have a fear of leaving my house, is it that im affraid of leaving because i will get sick or what??My bf Mike said, lets go to the beach on friday to dinner, granted its a 45min drive, but its like i get nervous that il be away from home, where my comfort is...is this IBS acting up, or do i have anxiety problems??help please,melissa


----------



## cdix01 (Jun 26, 2003)

Well, I'm a little older than the young adult category being 32 and all







, but I thought maybe I could offer some advice. It is very normal for people with IBS to be afraid like you are. It could be just the fear of the IBS, anxiety, or both. But don't let this run your life. I know it is not easy, but if you can relax and try not to worry, it will help. Also, as embarrassing as it seems, it may help if you can just be open about it with your b-friends parents, and him if you haven't already. Anyone who truly loves you will understand and try to make it easier on you. That will certainly lessen the anxiety added to it.But, if you find you are closing yourself off more and more and won't leave your house, I strongly recommend seeing a therapist. That's not healthy regardless if the problem is IBS or anxiety.One other thing. On other boards I have found people talking about taking Probiotics for long trips. I've never used them, but I spoke to my doc about one of them and he said it is perfectly healthy to take. One I found on the internet is called Culturelle. My doc told me I could get something called Bacid (I think that is the spelling) that is the same. Like I said, I've never used this so I don't know how well it works. But my doc said you can take it every day and it won't hurt you.Good luck on your trip!!!


----------

